# My plumber just left the Democratic Party.



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 7, 2021)

So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat. 

Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.

It is interesting because he is a voter that the Democratic Party should go after and I doubt he is the only one they are losing due to their rhetoric.

I welcome your thoughts....










						The Ideas That Are Reshaping The Democratic Party And America
					

Many Americans probably don’t know exactly what terms such as anti-racism, “cancel culture,” “racial equity,” “white privilege” and “systemic racism” mean. And …




					fivethirtyeight.com
				











						Why are so many voters leaving the Democratic party?
					

Answer (1 of 77): 1. The Democratic Party divides the American people based on race which makes people angry. They tell the black community they are truly oppressed and have no opportunity. 35% of the black community alone finds that ridiculous and voted republican. Most Americans don’t like race...




					www.quora.com


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 7, 2021)

My parents were Democrats.  Then the party went ape shit in 1972.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 7, 2021)

And then....there's the Religion of trump.


----------



## playtime (Jun 7, 2021)

i bet his name is joe ... isn't it?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 7, 2021)

bodecea said:


> And then....there's the Religion of trump.


seek help for your TDS,,


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 7, 2021)

bodecea said:


> And then....there's the Religion of trump.


You also had only 3 hours of sleep last night?
I guess those slum gangs outside your window make a lot of noise.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...


Leo Terrell 2.0 said the exact same thing. "The Democratic Party left me".


----------



## mamooth (Jun 7, 2021)

Remember how the Trump cultists said this was happening all over before the election, guaranteeing a Trump landslide?

They're always saying it, and they never learn


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 7, 2021)

Many suburban whites defected from the Republicans to the Democrats which is why Trump lost reelection and why the Republicans lost the House in 2018 and the Senate in 2020


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2021)

Hell, I left both parties in 1986 why did it take you all so long to figure it out?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 7, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


So did Reagan

over 50 years ago.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...


Hes white so the Democrat Party says Good riddance racist


----------



## playtime (Jun 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



ahhhhhh.... but saint ronny was also against assault rifles & for de -nuking. which considered pretty leftist by today's (R)s.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2021)

I know a guy.....


----------



## Blackrook (Jun 7, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Many suburban whites defected from the Republicans to the Democrats which is why Trump lost reelection and why the Republicans lost the House in 2018 and the Senate in 2020


Trump didn't lose the election, the Democrats cheated.


----------



## Foreigner Looking In. (Jun 7, 2021)

CRT is going to produce an entire generation of sucker punchers.


----------



## Votto (Jun 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...


My neighbor was a democrat until she started taking Lithium and stopped running round the neighborhood naked.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 7, 2021)

Thank God I've been a Republican my entire life.
  It would truly suck to realize I was so wrong for years.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 7, 2021)

playtime said:


> i bet his name is joe ... isn't it?


Chris


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 7, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Many suburban whites defected from the Republicans to the Democrats which is why Trump lost reelection and why the Republicans lost the House in 2018 and the Senate in 2020


Not sure what that has to do with the OP but OK


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 7, 2021)

bodecea said:


> And then....there's the Religion of trump.


Derangement syndrome.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 7, 2021)

I was a Democrat back when the party was liberal.  Gradually, however, multiculturalism seeped in, to be replaced again by identity politics and it lost me.

The authoritarianism and primative nature of today's identity driven democrat party is the furthest thing from liberalism.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...


Of course there is white privilege as well as discrimination against blacks. Irrelevant. The solution is to tax the rich more like their fair share and invest in America and Americans again after 40 years of giveaway to the rich.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 7, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And then....there's the Religion of trump.
> ...


More like the Rupert Murdock etc brainwash with Trump ignorant and dumb enough to believe.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 7, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


Really? What legal rights does a black person not have that I do have? List one. Thanks


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 7, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You believe the country is systematically racist so you’re a barely functional moron.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Many suburban whites defected from the Republicans to the Democrats which is why Trump lost reelection and why the Republicans lost the House in 2018 and the Senate in 2020


Trump did not lose the election.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 7, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Is English your second language, child?


----------



## GMCGeneral (Jun 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Hell, I left both parties in 1986 why did it take you all so long to figure it out?


But you are still a die hard Democrat.  support their Communist goals, who the fuck are you kidding?


----------



## Toro (Jun 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...



I have no doubt it's true.  And educated people are leaving the Republican Party in droves.

The Republican Party has a demographic problem.  It has become the party of old white people.  Young people are voting Democratic at rates never seen before.  And the country is getting less white.  

So eventually, old people will die and the country will become more Democratic. 

But the Trump cult doesn't see farther beyond its nose.  It's angry NOW!! 

The only thing the Republican Party has going for it is the utter incompetence of the Democratic Party.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 7, 2021)

Toro said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


I agree. I have never belonged to a political party.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


So why do whites have 10 times the wealth of blacks and are 1/4 as liable to be stopped by the cops?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 7, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, I left both parties in 1986 why did it take you all so long to figure it out?
> ...


Communism is a dictatorship that owns all business and industry. Nobody in America believes that. You are a brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...


Many decent  people are  leaving the  party  of  fascism and  hate  to join decency  on the right.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 7, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Generational wealth. Black males are 6% of the US population but 85% of the NBA and 70% of the NFL, respectively. Are those leagues systematically racist? Sometimes you have to have context to go along with data. Want to keep going? Immigrant blacks are on par with whites. Asians have the most wealth.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 7, 2021)

Toro said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


And the utter incompetence of Republican voters.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 7, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


No one is more incompetent than you but many are tied with you. In the end you are all parasites.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


We definitely need more Jewish and Asian players in the NBA!


What I suggest is some sort of handicap for black players similar to that applied to Asians and Jews in college admissions. How about making blacks wear 10 pound weights on each ankle to make it more fair to Asians and Jews?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 7, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


Fascism is right wing, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 7, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Just like the KKK switched parties so did Fascists it seems. You’re case in point.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


When I first noticed his postings here, I thought he was a Neo Nazi due to his intense hatred of Jews and his militaristic looking avatar.

It took me a while to figure out he was just a rank and file democrat.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jun 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...


One data point leads to a rejection of the party.  Wow, if only one lie was uttered by trump the Republican Party would have just the few members supporting him in the Trumpanzee Caucus.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jun 8, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



LOL, so untrue ^^^ and so incredulous as to be a post which cannot be described as even an idiot-gram on steroids.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 8, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


Timing matters. He didn't feel very privileged at the time.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 8, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





Rye Catcher said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


How are the shoelaces coming along, little fella? Don't worry that you don't have it down quite yet. It's only been two weeks and your Mom says you are working very hard at it.

Remember - she is still very proud of you even though she still has to tie them for you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 8, 2021)

Toro said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


I was fairly left leaning when I was younger. As older people die off, the young people become older people and many move more right.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jun 8, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I was a Democrat back when the party was liberal.  Gradually, however, multiculturalism seeped in, to be replaced again by identity politics and it lost me.
> 
> The authoritarianism and primative nature of today's identity driven democrat party is the furthest thing from liberalism.


Such as ^^ when black and brown men and a bit later women occupy jobs that were traditionally for White Men Only?


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jun 8, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Another very stupid comment by a very obnoxious asshole  ^^^.  BTW asshole my mom died in 2008 and the rules - which it seems are never enforced - don't matter to you, or any other Trumpanzee.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 8, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


You do not deserve respect, Transocrat. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jun 8, 2021)

GMCGeneral said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Hell, I left both parties in 1986 why did it take you all so long to figure it out?
> ...



Oh the ignorance ^^^.

What do you believe are "Communist goals"?  Post three of them and I'll write a rebuttal proving you don't know in the context of Democratic Policies.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jun 8, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



"Transocrat"?  Define it.  I have several times already defined "Trumpanzee"; thus I'll do so again:






						Urban Dictionary: trumpanzee
					

an irrational and irritable assclownish beast that is completely immunized {hannitized magatized} to logic-or-reason, any-and-all negative facts-or-evidence concerning Trump, and remains a devout and mindless supporter of the buffoon.




					www.urbandictionary.com
				




TOP DEFINITION
trumpanzee
an irrational and irritable assclownish beast that is completely immunized {hannitized magatized} to logic-or-reason, any-and-all negative facts-or-evidence concerning Trump, and remains a devout and mindless supporter of the buffoon.
Like turds in a public Porta-Potty, Trumpanzees agglomerate in large putrid piles at Trump rallies.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 8, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


Urban Dictionary?

A Transocrat is a leftist who believes that men may identify as women and then magically become women. A Transocrat believes America is systematically racist. A Transocrat supports defunding the police. A Transocrat is easily triggered by the mention of Donald J. Trump


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 8, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> Another very stupid comment by a very obnoxious asshole  ^^^.  BTW asshole my mom died in 2008 and the rules - which it seems are never enforced - don't matter to you, or any other Trumpanzee.


Would you like me to bring you some nice, warm milk and cookies?  You know you want me to.

It always soothes you when you get this way.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 9, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> I know a guy.....



Who doesn’t?


----------



## Mindful (Jun 9, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Another very stupid comment by a very obnoxious asshole  ^^^.  BTW asshole my mom died in 2008 and the rules - which it seems are never enforced - don't matter to you, or any other Trumpanzee.
> ...



He’s always grumpy. And there’s another one, can’t think of his name right now.


----------



## playtime (Jun 9, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > i bet his name is joe ... isn't it?
> ...


----------



## playtime (Jun 9, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And then....there's the Religion of trump.
> ...



devotion syndrome.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jun 9, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Nice try, yet too partisan and very ludicrous.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 9, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


You calling ANYBODY too partisan is like the Pope calling somebody too Catholic.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 9, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


He does sign while he works....


----------



## playtime (Jun 10, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



autographs?  <snicker>


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 10, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


DAMMIT! Sing! Killed that joke


----------



## playtime (Jun 11, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i am an outstanding singer.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 11, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You’re a terrible debater. We all have our strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## dblack (Jun 11, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...



This is the story of Trump's support, in a nutshell. They're not Reagan Republicans, they're not the religious right, they're not Tea Party patriots. The people who pushed Trump from sideshow freak to leader of the Republican Party were disillusioned, working class whites. Thirty years ago, these people were solidly Democrat.

And before the usual excuses are lined up, it's not because they're not getting enough "free shit".


----------



## playtime (Jun 11, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



<pfffft>

 i'll take that with all the CONsideration it deserves, zoggy.  but i will say this:

i always have back up when i debate.  with credible facts from unbiased sources.  something i rarely,  if ever have seen from you & others like you.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 11, 2021)

About time he grew up.


----------



## playtime (Jun 11, 2021)

dblack said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...



unfortunately,  a lot of those who voted for trump only knew him from a fake TV 'reality' show.   they though that what they were getting was 'the real thing', but actually got a gold plated conman who's outa his fucking mind.


----------



## dblack (Jun 11, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Many suburban whites defected from the Republicans to the Democrats which is why Trump lost reelection and why the Republicans lost the House in 2018 and the Senate in 2020



That completely ignores 2016, when Democrats lost to the worst candidate in modern history. And even after four years of the Trump crazy train, they just barely won in 2020. I guess you're just making that point that this kind of electoral drift goes both ways, which is true enough. But losing working class whites was a major shift for Democrats, and it's created a more bitterly divided nation.


----------



## dblack (Jun 11, 2021)

playtime said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I agree. But most of them voted for him again, in 2020, _after _four years of his leadership. This runs deeper than "some people are crazy and stupid".


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 11, 2021)

dblack said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


He isn't a Trump guy. He voted for HRC and Biden...but now he feels betrayed. What can I tell you?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 11, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Bullshit.  You said Melania was immoral for posing nude and then you defend those who kill unborn babies as being moral. There is no link here or facts just your hypocrisy. You say my body my choice an then judge Melania but don't judge those who kill unborn babies. Come on man.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 11, 2021)

playtime said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I knew Trump outside the gameshow...but yes most voted for him based on his rhetoric and debates performances.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 11, 2021)

dblack said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


They liked his policies and how the economy gelled. I did too.


----------



## playtime (Jun 12, 2021)

dblack said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



the koolaid was extra tasty to them.  i kinda had pity for the dupes in 2016 -  but, ya... after the past 4 years, despite every bit of shit show cray cray donny has thrown at this country- those that still supported & voted for him a 2nd time i have written off as un-redeemable.


----------



## playtime (Jun 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


----------



## playtime (Jun 12, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You said Melania was immoral for posing nude and then you defend those who kill unborn babies as being moral.



that's a lie.  i never used the word 'immoral' to describe melania nor used the word 'moral' re: abortion. 

what i did do -  was describe what she had done in the past.  FACTUAL things.  all which i can back up.  *see how that works? 
*
lying is the #1 no no in a debate.  i never lie.  you just did TWICE.

deflection would/should be #2 in that list of poor debating skills.  just like you did by throwing in the kitchen sink on that MASKLESS in MA thread, you are trying to deflect yet again  - - - right here.

that would be a big FAIL on yer part, zoggy.  guess we all have our weakness'.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > You said Melania was immoral for posing nude and then you defend those who kill unborn babies as being moral.
> ...


That is precisely what you said. You said morality matters. So you implied she was immoral. My only weakness is my kids. I cannot tell people to F Off like I would like to. I am undefeated in debates vs. you. Mrs. Morality LOL.

Azog: Democratic Party just voted against sanctions against countries that support Hamas. How do you explain that?

Playtime: I can't


Quite the debater you are. LOL


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 12, 2021)

playtime said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


So we discussed this before and you're dishonest yet again. I asked you to name a policy or policies of his that I would dislike or you dislike and you always go back to character. To me character is not as important as policy support.


----------



## playtime (Jun 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



moving the goal posts is #3 on the 'how not to debate effectively ' list.

' implied'  vs  'you said'  = you lied when you stated that is what i said.

azog:  Democratic Party just voted against sanctions against countries that support Hamas. How do you explain that?

outstanding me:  i can't

why?  why do you ask?  let's see shall we?

A)  i'm not a (D)

B) i can't debate something when i don't know nor want to know all the facts surrounding that particular subject.  now- you'll seize on that & sooner or later call me antisemitic.; which is indicative or yer stellar debating skills... right zogerino?

C) i could have turned the tables & moved the goal posts like you love to do in said stellar debating skills  - by diverting the actual 'debate' subject; &  throw in a deflection of my own by asking:

_why do the (R)s do biz'nez with a country that supports forced abortions, allowing tax loopholes the size of manhatten to exist so BIGCORP can have most of there sweatshops there & don't want to pay american worker bees a living wage... & god FORBID - unionise ?_

D) ... 



^^^ now what?  mr.  'i'll vote for a dude twice despite showing any sense of ethics who will say & do whatever it takes to stay 'on top'?


so, there you go.


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2021)

What I love about living in a Right to Work state that I don't ever have to hire a union plumber.

I never hire or buy anything made by union people if given a choice.  Just like I never buy a car made by the UAW,


----------



## playtime (Jun 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So we discussed this before and you're dishonest yet again.



<buzzer>  wrong.  i don't need to be dishonest...  but youuuuuuu doooooooooooo................




AzogtheDefiler said:


> I asked you to name a policy or policies of his that I would dislike or you dislike and you always go back to character.



<buzzer>  wrong. i have.... &  i even jumped in the last time unsolicited;  but apparently that wasn't good enough, because you didn't ask me di-rectly.   the latest i could find being just over a month ago:

Biden got 81 million votes because trump was just that unpopular and hated, right?

post#75




AzogtheDefiler said:


> To me character is not as important as policy support.



lol ... you have made that abundantly clear.


----------



## playtime (Jun 13, 2021)

Flash said:


> What I love about living in a Right to Work state that I don't ever have to hire a union plumber.
> 
> I never hire or buy anything made by union people if given a choice.  Just like I never buy a car made by the UAW,


----------



## Flash (Jun 13, 2021)

I understand that in some of the Communist states they have the oppression of being non right to work and people are forced to join filthy corrupt unions in order to work.

However, if it is a right to work state then there is no excuse for that stupidity.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 13, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Ethics are subjective. Name one of his policies that were “unethical”. You argue ethnics but support killing of unborn babies. You say you’re not an(D) but can’t name one (R) you would vote for. Feigning ignorance is an interesting tactic. So you don’t know who Ilhan Omar is?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 13, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So we discussed this before and you're dishonest yet again.
> ...


Don’t link it as it’s someone else’s POV in your words what policies did you dislike and why?


----------



## playtime (Jun 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i've voted for several (R)s over the years.  local & state but couldn't for national because none appealed enough for me.  want some names?  i'd love for you to google them....


----------



## playtime (Jun 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



donny raped the environment.  air, water AND soil.  he took fed land -  PROTECTED land & hd appointed peope that were  the very antithesis of the depts they were in charge of.  betsy devos for sec of education? the oil dude who SUED the EPA  was appointed t head the EPA?  ben carson who turned down HHS because it was too difficult ( but ran for prez )  then becomes sec of HUD?  yaaaaaaaaaaa we know why that happened.  AND he was able to appoint 3 SC judges that will most likely turn over roe v wade come the fall.

please.


----------



## playtime (Jun 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



& one more thing, zogsterrrrrrrr............  i have much more respect for stormy daniels -  the HARD CORE porn star than i ever would for donny.  at least she has empathy & humanity... something the chosen one could never muster.  he is simply incapable of it;just as  all sociopaths cannot.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...


He forgot to flush when he left; I just saw a couple of turds on TV, one at the G7 comedy festival and another doing a photo op from Guatamala or somewhere. Couldn't tell if the latter turd had its knee pads on, the cameras cut it off at the waste ...


----------



## theHawk (Jun 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


The same reason Asians do.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 13, 2021)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Pointing out the blatantly obvious is racist n stuff.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 13, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


“Fascism” is a term invented by a life long socialist- Mussolini.  He failed at life trying to be a socialist, so he literally invented the term “fascism” and embraced being pro-war.  Mussolini himself said it was really just “corporatism”, after all if you can get corporations to do your will for you then you really don’t need a state run company do you?  Just look at CNN, they are a Democrat State run media in all but name only. 

In the end it doesn’t matter if the government is truly “communist”, state owned, or “fascist” privately owned, they are all just a means to an end: complete control of society and eradication of personal freedoms, and either system could be used by the “left” or the “right”.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 13, 2021)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Yes. They're distinctions without a difference as far as their effects on most people. We see most of the large globalist corporations advocating for turning the U.S. and Europe into a Red Chinese style shithole these days.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jun 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


A good point here; nobody should take any moral ethics position peddled by baby killers seriously.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 13, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Many suburban whites defected from the Republicans to the Democrats which is why Trump lost reelection and why the Republicans lost the House in 2018 and the Senate in 2020


Trump _gained_ 17% more votes. That’s not losing voters.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 13, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Give me the names please


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 13, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Those aren’t policies? What specific policies did you dislike? No one is overturning the unborn baby killing law. Stop it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 13, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I agree and I want the sociopath as my representative. We need a fighter. Many CEOs btw are sociopaths. Look it up.


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 13, 2021)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Back when Mussolini was starting Facism the  corporations  he was referring to werent  big  businesses. It was a  body  of  people.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...



He gets a late night call for which he could charge anything he wants and you blame the democrats. How does that work?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


I do? I relayed a story. Explain how I blame anyone.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 13, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



In fact, you were using it as a nasty swipe about democrats but itdidnt get past me. 
Try again but use some tact.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 13, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


If the truth is a nasty swipe in your eyes then the post is most successful.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Not me son.  You're getting nasty because I pinged you from the start. Don't take cheap shots like that while I'm watching.  Have a nice day.  I am.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Cheap shots? You equate the truth with cheap shots? I am not your son, old man. And you’re triggered. Typical leftist snowflake. If you weren’t triggered you would not be opining.


----------



## playtime (Jun 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



several local town counsel members where i live now are (R)s

but others in the past were  john rowland  -  for gov'nor.

jody rell  -  for gov'nor

joe santopietro - mayor

phil giordano -  mayor

3 outa those 4 ended up in prison.  go ahead & google 'em ... i sure wouldn't admt to voting for 'em if i was lying.  lol ... that last one is a doosey.  i will take back what i said about not voting for anyone on the national level -  i almost forgot john huntsman who i seriously considered, but he dropped outa the prez race.


----------



## playtime (Jun 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



when i posted the roll back of the EPA laws protecting the environment on the other thread, that wasn't good enough.  now you are changing the goalposts...

arsenic & mercury in the water  is now allowed at much higher levels. 

 yum yum.   i sure hope roe  v wade stays legal.   but it's not looking good.


----------



## playtime (Jun 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



sad.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


You’re from Waterbury? OMG!!!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


But true. I do this for a living. These people would sell their firstborn for an extra 100bps of Gross Margin.


----------



## citygator (Jun 14, 2021)

Well. There’s your plumber poll and then there is a real poll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Link it. That was due to Trump? It will remain legal.


----------



## playtime (Jun 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



born & raised but moved in 1996.  do you know the place?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2021)

citygator said:


> Well. There’s your plumber poll and then there is a real poll.
> 
> View attachment 501515You





playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Indeed…..blue collar Italian


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2021)

citygator said:


> Well. There’s your plumber poll and then there is a real poll.
> 
> View attachment 501515


Plumbers only work through a union vote D, the others vote R.
Both work hard and both have suffered job losses from bipartisan legislation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2021)

citygator said:


> Well. There’s your plumber poll and then there is a real poll.
> 
> View attachment 501515


You’re a moron. I am providing a real life example not some biased poll and I am not using it as statistical data just an anecdotal story. Are you ever not a complete moron?


----------



## playtime (Jun 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



link what?  EPA or that he appointed 3 SC judges swinging the court to the right & the handmaid might just hammer that last nail down tight.

take yer pick:

trump EPA deregs - Google Search


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 14, 2021)

Blackrook said:


> My parents were Democrats.  Then the party went ape shit in 1972.


My parents voted Republican to the day they died.

Now they vote Democrat.


----------



## playtime (Jun 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i know what you said about CEO being sociopaths.  

i was saying sad that you want one as a leader.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


What does the EPA do that your State's Department of Health doesn't do?


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > My parents were Democrats.  Then the party went ape shit in 1972.
> ...


Was it GW Bush that did it?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Those judges won’t overturn R v W. I can’t be mean to you anymore cause you’re from Waterbury. It’s a shame.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


So you disagree with his deregulation to create
cheaper fuel sources? I did Not take you for an environmentalist. I agree, Trump is profit over green. I am too. I love nature but there has to be a balance.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> John T. Ford said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


It was the corrupt Democrat party.

You know  ...

The sick fvcks you support.


----------



## citygator (Jun 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Well. There’s your plumber poll and then there is a real poll.
> ...


I am simply putting into perspective your small world observation.  Stay small. Stay dumb.


----------



## Likkmee (Jun 14, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


So did Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2021)

John T. Ford said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > John T. Ford said:
> ...


Both parties suck so I voted for Trump.
I have no need for Liberals or Neo-Cons.


----------



## John T. Ford (Jun 14, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Both parties suck so I voted for Trump.
> I have no need for Liberals or Neo-Cons.


Then please disregard my previous comment. ....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 14, 2021)

citygator said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


What perspective? A random poll? Why don’t you talk to your plumber next time you see him and see what they say? Or do you not speak to laborers because you consider them beneath you? Stay ignorant.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 14, 2021)

sarahgop said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Fascism is a right-wing dictatorship so of course they love big business, mainly to build armaments for one thing. Hitler loves big business unless they were Jewish and aristocrats. Right-wing like you brainwashed functional morons unfortunately. Big business big pharma big house big oil scumbag GOP. So bad they need their own planet of garbage propaganda.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 14, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


LOL Big Pharma, Big Tech, most Big corporations are all pushing the leftwing lunatic Agenda.  

Notice you can’t even address the fact that Mussolini was a rabid socialist his whole life before he invented “fascism”. 

Join the ReSisTaNcE:


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


These sociopaths also innovate, create jobs and move the country forward. Bezos is a sociopath too. Sometimes the gene of success and leadership comes at a price. The world isn't simple.


----------



## citygator (Jun 15, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Not to be too nuanced, I’d describe many CEOs as narcissists vs sociopaths. Sociopaths are not as functional and are much more rare. Trump might have been a sociopath but he’s a real outlier - even among CEOs. 









						The Difference Between a Narcissist and a Sociopath
					

Can an abusive relationship improve?




					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 15, 2021)

theHawk said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > sarahgop said:
> ...


Horrible wars and economic chaos lead to right-wing fascist nationalist reactions, just like the ones we have these days thanks to the GOP 2008 world depression and Trump's moronic covid 19 policies And of course the Rupert Murdock and worse crap propaganda machine.

As for mega corporations being leftists you are out of your tiny little mind. Where the hell would you get that idea? What ridiculous hateful swine are you listening to there? Greedy giant corporations, greedy idiot GOP mega Rich, and brainwashed twits like you are all for low taxes and cutting investment in America and Americans...


----------



## sarahgop (Jun 15, 2021)

francoHFW said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


There  is  no such thing as a right  wing fascist. As Gentile(founder  of  fascism said "Everything within the state, nothing  outside the state" The right wing believes  in individual freedom, the fascist  left  believes  in state  control.


----------



## playtime (Jun 15, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Indeed…..blue collar Italian



damn right.  my father came here from italy when he was 3 - & worked  in a factory that made silverware in meriden; & he had the burn marks on his arms to show for it.  did you ever visit & curious if your wife knows the area too?


----------



## playtime (Jun 15, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



any guidelines they follow concerning environmental hazards come from the EPA.


----------



## playtime (Jun 15, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i'm not sure if i'm kinda disappointed - who knew we would connect in such a random way;  zogster - it may indeed be a  wicked shame -  but somehow i think this won't be the end....


----------



## playtime (Jun 15, 2021)

citygator said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...



i'll add malignant to that narcissism.  

*How to Tell You're Dealing with a Malignant Narcissist*
* The intentional destruction of others while pathologically loving the self.   *
Posted Feb 22, 2017
[...]
*Malignant Narcissism*

I want to explore with you the darker side of narcissistic personality disorder, where aggression, antisocial behaviors, and suspiciousness are as prominent as their poor sense of self, fragility, and egocentricity. (_Below is a video clip that explores the symptoms of malignant narcissism._)

A person with malignant narcissism has the potential to destroy families, communities, nations, and work environments. This condition reflects a hybrid or blending of narcissistic and antisocial personality disorders. Psychologist Eric Fromm termed the disorder in 1964. Psychoanalyst Otto Kernberg later delineated the symptoms of the condition and presented it as an intermediary between narcissistic and antisocial personality disorders.

*Why is the behavior of malignant narcissism often considered dangerous?*

Individuals with this profile can form connections with others. However, they process information in ways that can hurt society in general, but also the people who love or depend on them. Family, co-workers, employees, and others in their lives often have to walk on eggshells to appease a fragile ego and minimize the occurrence of their unstable, impulsive, or aggressive behaviors.

They lash out or humiliate others for infractions of even the most frivolous nature (for example, you gave an opinion that differed from theirs; you demonstrated confidence, and it made them look bad; you told a joke that involved poking fun at them).
[...]
How to Tell You're Dealing with a Malignant Narcissist

donny is a clinical case.


----------



## playtime (Jun 15, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



donny wanted to create at unhealthy levels.  for the most part, i am a full tilt tree hugger.   back in waterbury, growing up - i remember the old smoke stacks from scovills factory & the crap they spewed  into the air.  i also remember when you could walk on parts of the naugatuck river; it was so polluted.   that was from no guidelines, no regs.  scott pruitt was put  in charge of the EPA?   then the dude that trump gave the job to, was even worse.  

 c'mon....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed…..blue collar Italian
> ...


I had a huge crush on a young lady from there but she was 10 years older than me, LOL. Oh the good old days.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


This is what shocks me. Waterbury is one giant polluting city LOL. Thats fine. Trump was not an environmentalist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Problem is that issues that are important to you aren't as important to me and vice versa so....yeah we will continue to clash but in a less violent way. I'll just pound on that idiot citygator instead. He He he


----------



## otto105 (Jun 15, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...


So, white privilege moved him to the white privilege party....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> ...


If that is what you understood from the post you need to repeat 6th grade.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 15, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I just took what you posted as the reason.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Like I said, you need to repeat 6th grade


----------



## playtime (Jun 16, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



i moved from waterbury to east of the river specifically because i am a tree hugger -  now i live next to a state forest....  the only regret i have is when autumn rolls around,  it seems every freakin' tree in the forest drops their leaves in my yard.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Those are the perks of living with nature.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 16, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Only a 6th grader would think that this is actually true.

"So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent."


----------



## playtime (Jun 16, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



ya, the colors of autumn make it worth it i suppose.. but i hate the squirrels & that will never change.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2021)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


That was the proverbial straw that


playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


Chipmunks? I have those too and coyotes....LOL


----------



## playtime (Jun 16, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



bigtime.  chipmunks under my deck & i only saw a coyote once, but hear them at night & have seen their tracks in the snow going thru the yard.  fox on the other hand are around a lot & turkeys come to the feeders; sometimes  deer too.


----------



## justoffal (Jun 16, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So my plumber is a great guy. Runs a small business with nine employees. He is in his late 30s. He and I frequently discuss politics and he is always riding me to lean more left. He believes that we should all have UH. To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example. He believes that we should have higher taxes, fewer loopholes and is glad to pay more to pay it forward. He especially believes we should open more trade schools in urban areas and teach more trades. Mind you he was never a leftist but a true Democrat.
> 
> Until today. So last night he was on a major job. He doesn't leave until it is done and that was around 3AM. Mind you het gets up at 6AM daily to go to work. So he is on little sleep and he calls me outraged. He got into his car and doesn't recall what channel it was but it was some Democrat discussing white privilege. Boom. He said he is now officially an Independent. Not a DJT guy but will now listen to more of his message. Believes the Democratic Party abandoned him.
> 
> ...


Democrats despise anyone who has a skill.  I'm surprised to find out that your friend was ever a Democrat. Of the dozens of skilled workmen that I know I don't know any of them that are Democrats.

Jo


----------



## justinacolmena (Jun 16, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example


In which case Bill Smith would have to own millions of acres of land, hectares, arpents, whatever, to get Bill-Gates level healthcare.

Democrats always have an agenda of "rationing" healthcare and access to it. Poor folks get shoddy medical treatment and involuntary civil commitment for mental health. Rich people get A-1 plastic surgery, which, well, after a few years turns out just as bad as the poor people anyways. Everything doctors do, however, is highly discriminatory.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Yep we share the same animals. My dog chases chipmunks but a Coyote would eat him.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 16, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > To him Bill Gates should not receive better healthcare than Bill Smith a 60-year old farmer in Louisiana for example
> ...


Do you even read your posts before hitting send?


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 16, 2021)

playtime said:


> ahhhhhh.... but saint ronny was also against assault rifles & for de -nuking. which considered pretty leftist by today's (R)s.


.

Lol ... President Reagan put 572 nuclear Pershing missiles all over Western Europe and shot the USSR the big cowboy finger ... 

.​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2021)

otto105 said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Do you?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 16, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...


Yeah, they mostly call your stupid ass out.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 16, 2021)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


So you stalk me? How cute


----------



## otto105 (Jun 16, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Nobody stalks you.


Your stupidity is unavoidable.


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



your dog's ACL all healed up i guess, 'eh?


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > ahhhhhh.... but saint ronny was also against assault rifles & for de -nuking. which considered pretty leftist by today's (R)s.
> ...



was that b4 or after his evolved friendship w/ gorbachev?   & that little assault rifle thingy never seems to be talked about by today's (R) gun nuts.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


You admit you’re a nobody. That is a good first step.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


He didn’t need the surgery. 5% of dogs recover naturally. He was on the operating table the surgeon called me stating he is going to be fine without it. So yes, thank you. Knock on wood healed and his usual pain in the ass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


USSR and the US worked together to save the whales in Alaska.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> was that b4 or after his evolved friendship w/ gorbachev?   & that little assault rifle thingy never seems to be talked about by today's (R) gun nuts.


.

It is simply the difference between looking at something through the political spectrum in order to give R's or D's something to fight about ...
and recognizing how actual policy, and relative follow-up, leads to significant change and results.

What a politician says, is never as beneficial, or destructive, as what they accomplish.
I don't tend to be someone that runs into trouble defining the difference ...
And following the bouncing ball of political minutia is a sport I leave to the more susceptible minds of the sheep.

What President Reagan, or Whoopie Goldberg for that matter, said about Assault Weapons,
is not a policy concern of mine.

.​


----------



## otto105 (Jun 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You have a very over inflated sense of self.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


I am better than you and you know it.


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > was that b4 or after his evolved friendship w/ gorbachev?   & that little assault rifle thingy never seems to be talked about by today's (R) gun nuts.
> ...



sure.  m'k ... alrighty then.

he did more than just talk about it.  -  that's much more than what someone from hollywood would or wouldn't say. ... & that includes bonzo.


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



btw -  ever drive by & see the giant cross on top of holy land in waterbury?


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> sure.  m'k ... alrighty then.


.

Thanks ... And you could have stopped with that.
I am not chasing your bouncing ball, and you can play fetch with one of the other simple minded sheep.

.​


----------



## otto105 (Jun 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You're a lowland orc in search of food.

I'm not.


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > sure.  m'k ... alrighty then.
> ...



you replied to me first, didn't ya?    seems you didn't even hafta do that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


No. Cannot say that I have


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


Azog is the king of the orcs, filthy human


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



oh ok -  i'm surprised that you haven't.  it's a real ingrained symbol of the city -  if you had, i was gonna tell you that's where my father & many other solid blue collar i-talians grew up.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Dude, you eat roadkill.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> you replied to me first, didn't ya?    seems you didn't even hafta do that.


.

Oh, please ... I just gave credit where it was due.
If you need to change that into something other than what it was, to suit your game, knock yourself out.

I am satisfied with the fact I covered any obligation I may have ...
Don't mind doing it again if you were too simple minded to understand that the first time.

If this is the game you want to play, it will just be volley after volley with no significant change in direction or result.

.​


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > you replied to me first, didn't ya?    seems you didn't even hafta do that.
> ...



'obligation'?   interesting ... but, lol ... you go with that.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm tired of getting  alerts on a thread I'm not watching.

Break the chain.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> 'obligation'?   interesting ... but, lol ... you go with that.


.

I did go with it, and it already happened ...
Wasn't asking your permission and it didn't require your approval or acceptance ...  

.​


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'm tired of getting  alerts on a thread I'm not watching.
> 
> Break the chain.



shall we call stevie nicks -  maybe she can help?  yuck yuck yuck....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > playtime said:
> ...


I have only been there a couple of times and the last time was 2006.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jun 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...


What do you have against roadkill?


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > 'obligation'?   interesting ... but, lol ... you go with that.
> ...



wasn't seeking it.  

so there is that.


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



alrighty.  it was a spur of the moment Q -  although had you seen it , you would have remembered.  thing is huuuuuuuge.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> wasn't seeking it.
> 
> so there is that.


.

My obligations were never about satisfying you or your concerns to start with, and that is what it is ... 

.​


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> alrighty. it was a spur of the moment Q - although had you seen it , you would have remembered. thing is huuuuuuuge.


As fascinating as your little back forth is, could you kindly just HIGHLIGHT the quote you are replying to and then click on the REPLY button that pops up? That would be great.


----------



## DrLove (Jun 17, 2021)

I think maybe he was grumpy from the all nighter!
But yes, while I may vote 60-70% Dem, smart people don’t do the party thing anymore.
I went Indy 5 years ago and didn’t vote for Crooked Hillary.


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

BlackSand said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > wasn't seeking it.
> ...



it's astounding that you think i care one way or the other.


----------



## playtime (Jun 17, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> > alrighty. it was a spur of the moment Q - although had you seen it , you would have remembered. thing is huuuuuuuge.
> ...



now that i know it bugs you ....


no.


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 17, 2021)

playtime said:


> it's astounding that you think i care one way or the other.


.

If you don't care, you don't have to respond.
If you need that clarified any further, respond again, because I don't mind telling you again.

.​


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 17, 2021)

*Thread seems to have run it's course.*

*Closed*


----------

